# Your most memorable model kit! When you was a youngster ?



## ian lanc (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope there hasn't been a similar thread 

I'm now 45 years old and the years seem to go faster and faster by and because of the vast range of models
that can be listed on the internet, Many bring back the good memories of my child-hood and one such model 
which took me well over a year to save up was a certain 'MASSIVE' Airfix motorbike kit and the box art was
a red racer and remember the box art well, I remember throwing away my model as I got to about 18yrs old.

It took me quite a while to find the exact kit in decent nick so went ahead and got it a by
christ did I enjoy building it and the memories flooded back it was unreal.

Hoping that some will have the same feeling and have any of you got an old kit newly built with pictures to add interest.

Here is my Airfix 1/8th Honda Road Racer 8)


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice Ian!

A few for me, some purchased again 20+ years later, others not. As much as they bring back memories, most are simply way outclassed by modern kits.
Some examples from my childhood days, since superceded in quality (all 1:72): 

Fighters: Airfix P-51D and Hs 123, Revell F2A-2 Buffalo, Hasegawa '70s tooling Spitfire Mk.I, Fw 190A/D, A6M Zeros, Harriers and AFVs (sdKfz 7/2, GMC CCKW-353, etc)
Most memorable bombers: Airfix Hampden and Revell Fw 200C-4. (Airfix Hampden bought again last year, and Revell new tool Fw 200C-8 bought a couple of years back)

Evan


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2012)

For me, the Matchbox 1/32 SBD-5 Dauntless which I built with me old man and the old AMT/Mtachbox '57 Chevy Bel Air, which I think was the first model that I bought myself!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 2, 2012)

This was mine, 






Not got the completed model anymore though.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 2, 2012)

There was the 1/32 Stuka with the snake on the side, (Matchbox?, Airfix?) the Lindberg HMS Hood that had the motor and moving main armament, my first Messerschmitt 109, (I still have it), the Wildcat, the Avenger, the Hellcat, the 1/32 Jagdpanzer IV, the Flakpanzer IV, the Sherman, the Lee, all Monogram. The Revell 1/28 Fokker Triplane. the 1/72 P.T. Boat, the U-99, the cut-away U-47. The 1/24 AMT trucks, International, Kenworth, Mack...
But the most memorable was the first, an Aurora Boeing F4B-4


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2012)

When I was about 10 I built a Comet Model Airplane Co. "Art Chester Racer". This was a balsa/tissue rubber powered flying model. For some reason I will never forget it. And.... altho Comet went out of business in 1987, I can still buy the model on-line. I'm tempted...

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2012)

That would be a really good one to do again Charles.
can't really think of anything off hand, but one which I do remember, from around 1960 or a little later, was the Hunter, in what seemed a large scale then (I think about 1/43rd scale), which might have been Lindbergh (a similar kit was later released by them, and, about 20 years ago, a crude copy, by Nichimo).
I remember it had a working ejection seat. This thing fired off, bounced off the Budgie's head, ricoched off a vase, and landed in the fire!
I seem to recall that the remains of the model were used for air-rifle target practice ......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I could get some of the old ones again,...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2012)

Still in a box waiting to get purchased. 

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

can't remember back that far...will have to think about that....


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2012)

Revell 57' Nomad. I was very young, It was probably the second model I ever built. Very complicated. Every thing opened, hood, doors, tailgate. I was way way over my head but I somehow managed to get it together and put on a [email protected] brushed paint job with thick Testors metallic paint. Still remember it well. Probably the reason I went with airplane models.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Revell 57' Nomad. I was very young, It was probably the second model I ever built. Very complicated. Every thing opened, hood, doors, tailgate. I was way way over my head but I somehow managed to get it together and put on a [email protected] brushed paint job with thick Testors metallic paint. Still remember it well. Probably the reason I went with airplane models.



Sam Hollingsworth '57 Chevy Nomad Clone album


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)

My most memorable kits are card ones of Mały Modelarz. However it would be difficult to say it was one kit only. I made ORP Orzeł twice and I enjoyed both of them. Also the WW1 planes Fokker DR.I , Se.5a, Fokker II, Morane, Nieuport were nice sets. The WW2 Morane MS.406 and Dewoitine D.520 , Spitfire Mk.V, PZL P-50 Jastrząb , H.P. Halifax and Il-2. Two kits with sailing ships , the galleon "Wodnik" and "Elbląg koga". All of them are still in my memory.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sam Hollingsworth '57 Chevy Nomad Clone album


Very cool Jan!


----------



## dneid (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey, All,
Mine was the 1/48th scale B-17G by Monogram. I bought the kit on its 1st run. Man, Shep Payne's (sp?) weathering/battle-damage brochure fascinated me to no end. I read that thing at least 100 times. Shep's write up was what got me into really detailing a plane. I still have that brochure. It is yellowed, wrinkled, but still readable. Anyone know if they are including it in today's releases?
L8r,
Dale


----------

